# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase and connection timeout

## Kamal

Hi,

When I execute a query in WISQL32 or using RDO in Visual Basic, I get an error message that
the query has timed out.  Sometimes, this is happening even for very simple queries like select
statements using a single table.  Can some one suggest the possible solutions for this.

Note : I dont have timeout property set in WISQL&#39;s option button

Thanks,
Kamal

----------

